

What's The World's Favorite Number? - richardofyork
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2011/07/22/138493147/what-s-your-favorite-number-world-wide-survey-v1

======
molbioguy
I wonder if there is a bit of syesthesia involved in people who have a strong
affinity or (or dislike) for certain numbers [ see
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia> ].

------
grimtrigger
Isn't NPR is doing a disservice to the survey organizer by biasing the results
with this article? It seems any replies would be pretty useless now.

